# Rescue club or FW 3



## madgolfer (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi 

I need some advise, I am not able yet to control a driver yet for distance, so I was going to use a 3 wood to give me more control and perhaps some extra distance.

Should I purchase a Taylor Made Rescue Dual 3 or a Taylor Made R5 3 Wood, Can you tell me why one would be better than the other and also the Dual is on offer locally at only 99 Euros.

Thanks

MG


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Personal choice, I would say however that before you go and spend - try both clubs see which one you find easier to hit.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

madgolfer said:


> Hi
> 
> I need some advise, I am not able yet to control a driver yet for distance, so I was going to use a 3 wood to give me more control and perhaps some extra distance.
> 
> ...


Are you referring to hitting off of the fairway or rough? Are you referring to hitting from the Tee box?

You have better luck and would probably use the Rescue club more often.

I don't use the 3W as often - I should use it more than the Driver which would keep me in the fairway, more often than not.


----------



## Thwap (Sep 20, 2006)

I've got an R7 3 wood, and a 19* rescue dual to replace my 3 iron, and hit either easily off the deck. But if you're thinking of using it as a driver, I'd opt for the 3 wood.

As was said earlier...go hit em, and see which one you prefer.


----------

